# I've been Shielded!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a S&W 4" Performance Center Shield this morning. I will say that it does whip the llamas' ass  - I am really impressed by how this gun shoots. No kidding. 

I also got a 4" Shield 2.0 earlier this summer. And, at the time - I debated as to which version to get... Go figure, now I have both... The original thin version, and the Plus size version as well. Both are awesome guns. 










I've never been a fan of fiber optics, until now. I like that S&W puts some spiral metal around the fiber optic tube in order to protect it from breaking. I'd never seen that before. Now, I am not so worried about something happening to the light rod. 

Also, I complained on another thread recently about having trouble seeing the front sight on some of my handguns (as I get older). No issues with that with the fiber optics. Very cool.

I did compare both the thin 4" Shield and the new Shield Plus 4" version. I do shoot both equally as well. But, the original Shield size has always felt almost TOO thin. I no longer have that with the Shield Plus. It feels great in the hand. 

I might replace my Glock 19 with this as my main carry gun. It shoots that well.

The shop had some of the 13 round Shield Plus mags, so I picked up an extra one today as well.

Anyway, now I have 3 Shields...

The original, smaller Shield really makes a great pocket gun with my cargo pants. And, I got that one for $249 right (before this covid mess hit). But, I will say that the 4" Plus is my favorite of the three...

Anyone else have one?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I've shot a few different Shields, and if I wasn't so heavily invested in Glocks, I'd probably own one of the new ones; I really like the way they shoot and feel in the hand.

Especially now that they have "Glocked" the trigger, getting away from that gawdawful hinged thingie. Hate those original triggers. Hate, HATE, *HATE*!!!
Yup, strong word. And I purposely used it three times.
The old-style trigger? 
"Not a fan".


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I took that 4" Shield Plus to the range again today - for the 2nd time.

I must say that I shoot it as well or better than my Berettas. I did very well at the farthest distance at the indoor range too (15 yards). And, out of all the guns I own, I do doubletaps with this gun the best.

I really think it is because of two reasons. One, I have small hands. I do like the feel of the 92FS in my hand. But, I have sold many guns over the years - because the grip is just too big for my hands... So, so many.

This Shield Plus does feel better than the thinner original Shield grip. It's "just right." I think I get a better grip on the gun for my size hands. I think that is why I shoot doubletaps better with this gun than any other gun I have owned.

And two, this new Shield Plus trigger is fantastic. It really helps with the accuracy...

And finally - I posted a few weeks ago about having a tough time seeing the front dot with my 50 year old eyes. I said that I could see a red dot optic is in my future because of age... And, I don't really care for red dots on pistols. But man, these fiber optic sights that S&W uses on their Performance Center models are just awesome. I like how they have a metal spiral around the light rod to protect them. Most fiber optics don't have that, and the light rods break so easily. Not on these....

These bright red and green dots solve my eye issues. That may be another reason why I shoot the gun so well.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck, is that grip frame like some sort of grey, or is it just how the picture took? Good looking gun either way!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Shipwreck, is that grip frame like some sort of grey, or is it just how the picture took? Good looking gun either way!


No, it is black. The camera did that. The Hogue Jr Grip is black too, but it also looks grey in the photo too. It's just how the camera in my Samsung S9 took the pic. 

Thanks. 

I am amazed at how well I shoot this gun. I guess the smaller grip fits my hands finally - but I like that it is just a little wider than the normal Shield.

It has the same slide as the thinner Shield, though. I suppose that may also be while I do so well with double taps with this gun. It has less mass on top, compared to something like a Glock 19. The barrel and slide are thicker on most other similar sized 9mms with 4" barrels. 

I shoot this gun better than my 5" Beretta M9A3. Not much different, but a little better.


----------

